# Remove tailgate trim



## cannondale0815 (Aug 22, 2016)

I want to remove the trunk lid trim of my 2014 Beetle Coupe in order to replace the trunk handle. I already removed the two torx screws but am unsure how to proceed from here. Can I simply rip the plastic trim off with some force, or are there any clips I need to take care off first?

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

It's likely one broken part will cost more than informing yourself. All the manuals and specifications fit to print...

https://erwin.vw.com


----------



## cannondale0815 (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm still hoping there's someone here with actual experience on how to remove the plastic trim from the rear hatch, so that I don't have to buy a service manual 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## b04e (Jul 9, 2019)

To each their own. While I agree personal experience is extremely valuable, so is knowing the recommended approach, special tool requirements, if a fastener must be replaced each time, torque values, etc. In my experience the $35 you'll spend for a day of access is invaluable, you can download everything for future use. Also, if you plan on swapping/upgrading parts between vehicle years/models you can also grab those manuals.

Although I have yet to pull the trim myself, most interior parts just pop off once you remove any retaining screws. For the trunk trim the manual will help you with little more than knowing the location of these screws and clips, and torque value. Once you get the panel off to replace the handle the manual will prove to be more beneficial. Welcome to the Beetle family!

Here's a link to that trim in case you break anything https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__/51139231/5C5867601B82V.html.


----------



## cannondale0815 (Aug 22, 2016)

I managed to take off all trim pieces from the rear hatch. I started with the large piece behind the VW emblem. When reassembling everything, one has to start with the center trim piece in the back (near the roof line), as otherwise it's difficult to put back together. Some photos attached to illustrate where the clips are. If, during disassembly, a metal clip separates from a plastic trim piece, use pliers to pull it out of the car, the reattach to the trim.

P.S.: The Tapatalk app added the photos in the wrong order, but you get the basic idea.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------

